# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016



## Rumpi87 (4. April 2016)

Wie ist die Lage? 
So langsam sollte doch mal was gehen!?

Wir werden am Wochende wieder mit 5 Mann nach Fehmarn fahren! 

Vllt. sieht man sich ja am Wasser :vik:

Gruß

Rumpi


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (4. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ich drück Euch die Daumen. War am WE nochmal auf Rügen. Egal ob Dranske, Kap Arkona oder Lohme, es lief nix. Nicht ein Kontakt. Und links und rechts bei den Mitanglern auch nur lange Gesichter. War aber trotzdem schön, super Wetter.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (4. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Jetzt mal im Ernst! 

Was ist denn dieses Jahr los? Habe ich nur den Eindruck oder geht es echt schleppend los? Liegt das an dem warmen Winter oder ist das die übliche Bestandsschwankung wie vor Bornholm? 

Ganz komische Sache das!


----------



## Ostseesilber (4. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ne ich glaub wirklich es läuft zZt nicht so toll und die handvoll Kollegen die was fangen behalten es für sich. Im übrigen schau mal Rostocker Angelkurve. Sind doch paar tolle Fische dabei.


----------



## luette-hl (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ich war Sonnabend früh auf Fehmarn, Katharinenhof , unterwegs.

Es ging nichts, das gleiche Ostersamstag.

Viele Angler keine Fische.

Habe auch kein Netz gesehen, obwohl nur ein Lüftchen wehte.

#c


----------



## Colli_HB (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Wir waren am Sonntag los. Hatten zu viert 2 untermaßige. 
Von weiteren 4 Anglern haben wir nur Schneidermeldungen bekommen.


----------



## Welshunter (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Die Fische sind alle wohl im Futter, super konditioniert und konnten nahezu den ganzen Winter durchfressen, auch gab es nie einen typischen "Frühjahrsrun", es sind aber gute Fische da. Umdenken und Suchen lautet die Devise.


----------



## aalpietscher (5. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Wir waren Freitag auf Rügen, um 6Uhr  auf dem wasser und zwischen 6-7uhr hatten wir einen biss , 2 Nachläufer.

Ich konnte eine 48er und ossiede ne lütte raus kitzeln.

Nach sieben ging nix mehr! 

Gruß. ....#h


----------



## banzinator (6. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

1 x 77cm
1 x 70cm


----------



## mefofux (6. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

@ Banzinator: Die ersten Hornhechte???


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

@ banzinator |kopfkrat


----------



## banzinator (6. April 2016)

Nene waren schon meerforellen. Bilder lade ich noch hoch. Kriegs vom Handy nicht hin


----------



## großer Däne (7. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Dienstag und Mittwoch rechts sowie links von Wismar je 7 Stunden mit Blinker und Spiro geangelt,nicht ein Biss.Neben mir wurde eine kleine Memo gefangen und natürlich schwimmt sie wieder.


----------



## OssiEde (9. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Moin

Hier die letzten beiden Mefos von mir. 48 und 56cm. Die Kleinere ist von letzten Samstag und die Andere von gestern Mittag. Es läuft ganz gut. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Mal abgeschneidert. Aber es ist und bleibt ein zähes Angeln. Jetzt geht's gleich wieder los. Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende und natürlich eine krumme Rute.


----------



## armyn (9. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Moin. Ich hab auch ne Meldung
7.4. auf Rügen 
75 cm und 5,93 kg schwer:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Hammer Fisch Armyn.......fettes Petri#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Mein lieber Schwan - Glückwunsch!!!

Ich hab immer noch (seit Jahrzehnten) nur U40 Dorschblinkerbeifang, noch ne eine mit mehr als fuffzich..

Muss das vielleicht doch mal gezielt machen, wenn ich hier immer so mitlese..


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Fettes Petri #6. @Thomas : Dann aber hurtig , bevor die Hornies sich einnisten , und nich jeden Tag im Bord rumtreiben . Dann klappt's auch mal mit ü50


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

wat fürne feiste süsse, :mauch von mir ein neidisches petri


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Saugeiler Fisch.........dickes Petri.!!!


----------



## armyn (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Nach ner Woche bornholm mit 17 Fischen. Erster Tag 64 und 67cm.
Gleich noch mal Nachschlag auf rügen geholt und Glück gehabt.


----------



## laxvän (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

#dUnglaublich#d
Dickes Petri zu den schönen Silberlingen!
Und ich bekomme seit über einem Jahr keine ans Band#q
aber solche Bilder steigern natürlich die Motivation. 
Blöd ist nur, dass ich im Moment nicht angeln kann mit meiner kaputten Schulter#q


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

@ armyn, |wavey:

An dieser Stelle auch von mir ein kräftiges   *Petri   Heil*   :m:m:m

TL  Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



laxvän schrieb:


> #dUnglaublich#d
> Dickes Petri zu den schönen Silberlingen!
> Und ich bekomme seit über einem Jahr keine ans Band#q
> aber solche Bilder steigern natürlich die Motivation.
> Blöd ist nur, dass ich im Moment nicht angeln kann mit meiner kaputten Schulter#q


Wie oft fischt du denn im Jahr?1x?


----------



## Wild Experience (11. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Wie oft fischt du denn im Jahr?1x?



Nein, er fischt oft, kann ich bestätigen... Nur leider immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort... Geht mir irgendwie ähnlich.. Vielleicht fehlt auch nur die Erfahrung...#c

Petri zu den Silberbaren!  Ich will auch!#:


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ein Jahr fischen und keine Mefo?Dann macht ihr aber grundsätzlich sehr viel falsch,ihr seid zu selten los oder habt wenn ihr los seid zu wenig Ausdauer.


----------



## Steinbuttt (14. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Bin vorhin nochmal für 2 Stunden an der Küste gewesen ...





... 69cm!#6


Gruß Heiko


----------



## laxvän (14. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Petri zur schönen Trutte!#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

@ Steinbuttt ...petri.
ich bin gestern auch los, ein aussteiger sonst nix


----------



## paling (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Tolle Granate,Steinbutt!!!#6Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Bin vorhin nochmal für 2 Stunden an der Küste gewesen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für so nen tollen Fisch guckste aber ernst...

Glückwunsch!


----------



## A-tom-2 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Petri Heil Heiko!


Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Bin vorhin nochmal für 2 Stunden an der Küste gewesen ...


bin ich auch manchmal aber bei mir klappt das nicht so gut ... #6

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Cocu (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Dickes Petri!!!

Dagegen wirkt meine hübsche Urlaubsbekannschaft direkt nicht mehr so groß, wie sie mir vorkam:
62 cm und 2,8 kg


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

*Petri *Heiko und Cocu, :m

@ Thomas, 
Heiko schaut immer so, wenn er in die Sonne blinzelt. :q
Er kann auch anders. :q:m

TL  Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## mathei (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Steinbuttt (16. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für so nen tollen Fisch guckste aber ernst..



Also Thomas, bitte kein Fangbildflaming, wird hier im Anglerboard schnell mit Verwarnung bestraft  ... Neee Spaß, hast natürlich recht, ein Lächeln hätte mir da wirklich besser gestanden.
Musste aber die ganze Zeit befürchten, das die Kamera, die ich für's Selbstauslöser-Bild auf die Buhnen gestellt hatte, von einer Welle runtergespült wird ... deshalb der verbissene Blick.|bigeyes:g

Gruß Heiko


----------



## paling (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

kurzer Bericht von einer Woche Rügen,einfach enttäuschend,auch was ich von den Kollegen so gehört habe,eine Trutte vom Bellyboot,wenigstens über dem Limit,sonst keinen Kontakt gehabt und auch nichts gesehen,Algenbewuchs vom Kap bis runter nach Göhren,hab ich noch nie so erlebt|bigeyes|bigeyes;+,dazu das leidige Thema parken,wollen die da unser Geld nicht???|uhoh:,mich sieht Rügen nicht wieder das steht fest,Petri Allen die los kommen|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

[QUOTE=paling;4508445:,mich sieht Rügen nicht wieder das steht fest


weil Du nichts gefangen hast oder wegen der Parkmöglichkeiten??;+;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Also Thomas, bitte kein Fangbildflaming, wird hier im Anglerboard schnell mit Verwarnung bestraft  ... Neee Spaß, hast natürlich recht, ein Lächeln hätte mir da wirklich besser gestanden.
> Musste aber die ganze Zeit befürchten, das die Kamera, die ich für's Selbstauslöser-Bild auf die Buhnen gestellt hatte, von einer Welle runtergespült wird ... deshalb der verbissene Blick.|bigeyes:g
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Fiel halt auf - bei so nem tollen Fisch so ein Blick  - wie wenn man Dich zum heiraten gezwungen hätte ;-))))


----------



## paling (17. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> paling;4508445: schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Lohnt sich nicht dafür 725 km zu fahren,da hab ich bis Lübecker Bucht 200 km weniger,und die Strassen auf Rügen sind immernoch eine Katastrophe,(Sagard,vor Lohme z.B.)|gr:


----------



## smith1337 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

wer: der Heiko & ich

 was: Zielfisch mefo

 wann: 5:45-12.00

 wo: Mecklenburger Bucht

 wind: w (leicht nw) 4-5btf in böjen mehr

 warum: Resozialisierungsmaßnahme... meine "Glückssträhne" reißt nicht ab. nach dem ich viel zu wenig geschlafen habe, viel zu früh aufgestanden und viel zu spät losgekommen bin gab es erst mal in Upahl einen Kaffee um von dort aus gemeinsam zu starten. Zum Sonnenaufgang standen wir bereits am bzw im Wasser. Mit Heikos Unterstützung habe ich meine viel zu selten genutzte Fliegenrute wieder fit gemacht und angefangen lustige Knoten in die Schnur zu zaubern. Heiko hatte mehr Erfolg und holte in den ersten 30min zwei Grönländer raus (sind weiterhin in der Wachstumsphase)... mit zunehmendem Wind von links bin ich dann zur Blechrute gewechselt. Ich habe etwas mit Ködergröße, -farbe und Einholgeschwindigkeit experimentiert, Spots mit ordentlich Wind&Welle, sowie geschütztere Bereiche befischt...alles ohne Erfolg geschweige denn Kontakte. Für einen Sonntag in dieser Jahreszeit waren für mein Empfinden ziemlich wenig "Kollegen" unterwegs! |kopfkrat Stellt sich mir die Frage: Warum? 
 Auch wenn ich mich die letzten beiden Jahre nicht so ums Mefo-geschäft gekümmert habe hatte es die Jahre vorher doch auch ab und an geklappt. Was mache ich grundsätzlich falsch? Das Wasser hat 8-9grad, das Wetter sollte doch schon Leben in den Küstenregionen geweckt haben...und dennoch gelingt es mir nicht einmal eine lütte ans Band zu kriegen!?
 Jungs helft mir...so langsam schwindet auch zu hause die Glaubwürdigkeit und erste Zweifel kommen auf ob ich überhaupt angeln fahre :q


----------



## Maifliege (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 6:30 bis 12:00 Baring Vig auf Fünen
Windig, aber schräg von hinten, ging weit raus.
Alle Fliegenmuster durchprobiert, nix gar nix...
TL
Matthias


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (18. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Gestern Kiel _ Fleigenwerfer Kurs 
ein Anfasser und ein besserer Anfasser  
leider nicht bei mir  
(ich nerve jetzt hier auch mal mit weil neuen Zielfisch dazu bekommen  ) 





gruß Michi


----------



## Maifliege (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 7:00 bis 11:30 südlich Fredericia am kl. Belt, 5 Lüdde bis 50cm die noch etwas üben dürfen. Fliege Red Tag.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Wild Experience (19. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ich war Samstag Vormittag in Dahme und den Nachmittag über an Fehmarns Westküste unterwegs.. Ein Anfasser, sonst nix... Dafür aber ordenlich Welle.. Als meine Watjacke an den Ärmlen durch war und mir das Wasser beim Auswerfen die Achseln herunter lief, war dann schluß...

Bevor es nach Hause ging, haben wir dann noch ein paar Kollegen interviewt.. Anfasser kammen öfter vor, die Mefos waren wohl vorsichtig, oder hatten keinen Appetit.. Ein Kollege hatte eine 50+ verhaftet..


----------



## Maifliege (20. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 6:30 bis 11:00 nördlich von Fredericia: ein paar Lüdde, schwimmen weiter... Wind war immer noch grenzwertig, jetzt sieht es aber gut aus, blauer Himmel und richtig warm hier.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Maifliege (21. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 06:30 bis 12:00 Baring Vig, hart bei heftig Wind von links vorne. Ein paar Smolts... Haben hier 6.900 in den Bach gesteckt, sind jetzt schon in der See.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Windfinder (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ein Ausflug nach Fünen lohnt wohl auch nicht mehr!?

Gestern von 10.00 - 14.00 Uhr Mecklenburger Bucht nichts!


----------



## Maifliege (22. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 07:00 bis 13:00 südlich Trelde Naes und "blue stone", alles gegeben. Gegen 13:00 fiel der Wurfarm ab... Wieder nur Lüdde. Die "Spinner" (mit Blech) auch nix.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Maifliege (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 07:00 bis 12:00 Baring Vig. War fischbar. Alle Stellen, auch die geheimsten Geheimstellen, auch mit den geheimsten Geheimfliegen, (versch. Entwicklungsstadien) abgesucht. Nicht mal nen Zuppler/Anfasser.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Maifliege (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 17:30 bis 18:30 Baring Vig, abgebrochen wegen Schneefall und Starkwind. Nix.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Stichling63 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Sie sind da.
Heute meinen ersten Horni 2016 auf Fehmarn gefangen. #q


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 08:00 bis 14:00 wirklich gute Bedingungen nach Schneefall in der Nacht...
Nix, alle nix
TL
Matthias


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 18:00 bis 21:00 viele kleine Fische, endlich eine große gefunden, kurzer Kontakt, Sprung weg... Morgen geht se raus!
Kobberbassen
TL
Matthias


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

wer: ich

was: BB auf Dorsch

wann: 24.04.2016; 17:30 - 21:00

wo: OH Küste

Wind: NNW 3 bf später nachlassend 2 bf

Köder: Kopyto 7 cm in rot mit schwarzem Rücken

Tiefe: 4-5 m

Fang: ca. 20 Dorsche

War zum Anfang sehr zäh. Nach einer halben Stunde kam der erste kleine Dorsch. Dann wieder eine Stunde nichts. In kurzer Folge dann wieder 2 kleine Dorsche und dann wieder bis 20:00 Uhr nichts. Tja und dann ging es los. Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer. :vik:
Am Ende hatte ich wohl gut 20 Dorsche, von denen 4 Stück mich nach Hause begleiten durften. #6

TL  Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## smith1337 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Petri Rolf ...


----------



## Maifliege (25. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 08:00 bis 14:00 geackert, keine gefunden... Toller Lauf dieses Frühjahr. Bei go-fishing: es läge am Wetter, aber es würde hier oder dort gefangen...
OK, hier in der Baring Vig hab ich noch nichts gesehen, obwohl Baring immer eine Bank war. Wahrscheinlich ist bei der Kälte und dem Scheixxwind mein Einsatz nicht hoch genug!
TL
Matthias
Weiter suchen!


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> wer: ich
> 
> was: BB auf Dorsch
> TL  Rolf   |wavey:




moin rolf, du weist aber schon in welchem trööt du die befindest|supergri
zum dorsch gesellen sich in den nächsten tagen die schnabeltiere oder, ich habe schon jede menge fanginfo`s.
petri zu deinen leo`s, 
ich werde sofern es das wetter zu lässt mich mit meinem boot in die fluten stürzen. 

ich wünsche euch allen ein starkes rucken am ende des bandes.


----------



## Küstenjonny (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Heute 08:00 bis 14:00 geackert, keine gefunden... Toller Lauf dieses Frühjahr. Bei go-fishing: es läge am Wetter, aber es würde hier oder dort gefangen...
> OK, hier in der Baring Vig hab ich noch nichts gesehen, obwohl Baring immer eine Bank war. Wahrscheinlich ist bei der Kälte und dem Scheixxwind mein Einsatz nicht hoch genug!
> TL
> Matthias
> Weiter suchen!



Hey DU|wavey:
 Ich habe es ähnlich erlebt, vor 3 Wochen auf der Insel.
 Am vorletzen Urlaubstag rummste es dann bei mir,
 ich bin auch etwas verwundert,in diesem Jahr.|bigeyes
 Sehr schwer das fischen auf die Trutten.
 Bleib am Ball, das klappt noch#6
 ,


----------



## Windfinder (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Ist hier doch ähnlich nach den Fangmeldungen zu urteilen.
woran kann es liegen?
Kaltes Frühjahr? oder am salzgehalt der Ostsee?


----------



## Küstenjonny (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Ist hier doch ähnlich nach den Fangmeldungen zu urteilen.
> woran kann es liegen?
> Kaltes Frühjahr? oder am salzgehalt der Ostsee?



Der milde Winter.....meine These...#c


----------



## Maifliege (26. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute 15:00 bis 20:00, einfach zu kalt... Wind hat gedreht, morgen neue Stellen versuchen.
Nix
TL
Matthias


----------



## Windfinder (27. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Wie sieht es denn im Süden der Insel aus?
Versuch es doch da mal.


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> moin rolf, du weist aber schon in welchem trööt du die befindest|supergri



Ja. |kopfkrat
Ich befand mich wohl gerade in "geistiger Umnachtung". 

Den Blinker hatte ich ja auch noch kurzzeitig am Start.
Indirekt |kopfkrat war ich dann ja auch auf Mefo.  :m

Petri bei deinen Vorhaben. :m


----------



## Double2004 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

@Maifliege:

Warum versteifst du dich so auf den Norden der Insel? Ich habe vor Wochen im Westen und Südwesten Fünens, als es zugegebenerweise mildere Westwinde gab, sehr erfolgreich gefischt. Denke, dass der Kattegat-Einfluss sich auf den Norden aktuell negativ auswirkt. 
Auch die Seatrout Open haben gezeigt, dass der Westen und Süden in diesem Jahr bisher deutlich erfolgreicher ist.

LG
Double2004


----------



## Maifliege (27. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

http://sportsfiskeren.dk/jyllands-østkyst-ramt-af-algeopblomstring

http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/news-...mit-Explosionsgefahr-im-Hafen-von-Fredericia-

http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/news....h=Apenrade:-Under-Sejlet-wird-wieder-geöffnet

http://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt/...a-mehrere-oeltanks-in-flammen-id12643086.html

Richtig und danke Double2004, ich will nicht jammern oder jämmerlich sein, ich schreib nur wo ich war und was war. Da unten (West) war auf der Insel sturmbedingt kaum Fliegenfischerei möglich, deshalb bin ich ja auch rüber aufs Festland (ist von mir aus näher) und hatte eben Pech. Die ganze Insel zu durchqueren wegen eines Fisches möchte ich auch nicht. 
So rund 30 Jahre fische ich 6 Wochen im Jahr in "meinem" Bermudadreieck Vejle, Bogense und Kolding... So schlecht war es selten!
Wenn ich mir die links ansehe kann alles auch andere Gründe haben.

Heute Fons, viele Kilometer nix nennenswertes, wobei mein Mindestmaß bei Ü50cm liegt.
Kobberbassen
TL
Matthias


----------



## Olafspyder (28. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

@Maifliege

versuch mal Toroe, zwischen den Booten in den tiefen Rinnen, hatte da letztes Frühjahr ne 72er auf die geheime Geheimfliege


----------



## Maifliege (28. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Danke, Toro könnte morgen gehen. 
Heute wieder Festland, dem Wind geschuldet... Wie tot. Keine Fische, keine Nahrung zu erkennen. Sehr wenig Boote (Hobbyfischer) auf dem Belt in Höhe Middlefart.
An den Stränden ist ein Wachs- Fettartiges Zeug verteilt. Klumpen, überwiegend rundlich, gelb-weißlich, von einigen Millimetern bis zu Kopfgröße. Kenne ich nicht. In Fons hab ich den Gripp an meiner Runningline verloren... schmieriges Gefühl. Kannte ich bisher auch nicht hier oben. Hab ne Brennprobe mit dem Zeug gemacht, schmilzt geruchlos weg, brennt nicht, unterstützt aber wohl wie Wachs/Fett, ein bestehendes Feuer. 
Überbleibsel (Eiweißklumpen) einer Algenblüte? Kenne es nicht.
Versuche mal Bilder einzustellen die ich von meinem Blackberry nicht auf den Rechner bekomme. Morgen nehme ich ne richtige Kamera mit.
Wär schon ärgerlich wenn sich durch einen Großbrand auf viele Kilometer Uferlinie vieles verändert hätte. 
Im Netz findet sich auch einiges über sehr viel Gülle dies Jahr...
Wenn die Muschelfischer bis runter nach Flensburg keine Miesmuscheln für den menschlichen Verzehr "ernten" dürfen beeinflußt der gleiche Einfluss der das Verbot auslöste vielleicht auch die ufernahen Fische. Vielleicht "stinkt" es denen hier vorübergehend Unterwasser...
Nun bin ich kein Wissenschaftler, aber nach 30 Jahren scheint sich plötzlich doch etwas verändert zu haben für das sich für mich bisher (hab ich alles verlernt?) keine Erklärung findet.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Windfinder (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Kopf hoch und weiter Kämpfen!
Ab in den Süden!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

das sind paraffin-klumpen...kommt leider öfter vor( wohl aus tankern)


----------



## Maifliege (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Danke, also Parafin. Ist aber sehr viel hier...


----------



## anzip (29. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute Vormittag auf Rügen wurde eine 71er verhaftet


----------



## Maifliege (30. April 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Heute Schulter links kaputt. Bin gestürzt, ein blöder Stein hat sich unter meiner Last unerwartet gedreht, wohl dort am Sprunggelenk nur Bänderdehnung aber der Aufschlag an der Schulter ist nicht zu kompensieren. 
Richtig Aua!!! Weiß noch nicht was kaputt ist, irgendwas scheint gerissen zu sein.
Vorher eine fette maßige mit ner Klympen auf Kamasan B 175 #6 in Varberg, schwimt weiter.
@ Anzip: geil!!!!
TL
Matthias
Hab noch ne Woche, wird..


----------



## Krabat_11 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> wer: ich
> 
> was: BB auf Dorsch
> 
> ...



Petri Rolf,
bin übrigens auf Rheinforelle umgestiegen . löppt :vik:


Gruß aus Südbaden
Hauke

melde mich mal wieder per PN


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Petri Rolf,
> bin übrigens auf Rheinforelle umgestiegen . löppt :vik:
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Hauke, |wavey:

freue mich schon drauf. #6

Schönes WE. #6

TL  Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## tozi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2016*

Schon irgendwie Klasse wie lang der April dieses Jahr dauert..... #q#q
wer hätte das gedacht......


----------

